# Patrick Rothfuss' "The Name of the Wind"



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2011)

A newish book by author Patrick Rothfuss with a sequel just recently released, "The Name of the Wind" is set in a 'low' fantasy world; magic exists as do other fantasy elements, but on the whole it's more subdued than people usually find in fantasy. Anyone else read it?


----------



## Black Dragon (May 12, 2011)

I adore that book.  It is refreshingly original, and approaches magic in a creative way.  I'm look forward to reading the sequel, Wise Man's Fear, as soon as the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Donny Bruso (May 13, 2011)

It is currently on the top of my 'to be read' pile, just trying to find the time...


----------



## Cinder (Nov 16, 2011)

^ I hope you found in the months since your post! I urge you all to read this book - in my opinion, it's an absolute fantasy masterpiece. The story is told in a frame-narrative, with the main character, a flame-haired boy named Kvothe, retelling his story to a famous scribe. It's amazing.

The sequel, Wise Man's Fear, wasn't quite up to its predecessor's standard, but it was a good read nonetheless.

Buy buy buy!


----------



## Easnadh (Nov 24, 2011)

I've read it also. 

I thought it was good, but I'm not as crazy about it as some people (my sister included) seem to be. It is an original book but I think it is a little overlong. Also I found many of the secondary characters to be very two-dimensional and somewhat annoying. Kvothe is an engaging lead however and the story was interesting enough to keep me reading. 

I think the best way to sum up my feelings towards the book is to mention its sequel. My sister gave me a copy of it a few months ago and I just can't seem to bring myself to open the front cover.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 27, 2011)

The books are amazing! I have read both. Can't wait till the third! Elodin (not sure how to spell) is my favorite character. Don't know why, guess I like the weird guys. If anyone wants to discuss this with me just send a PM. I don't want to spoil it for anyone.

Also is anyone else worried he has to much ground to cover for one novel? He said the third isn't going to be as big as the second. Although he did cover a lot in the second...


----------



## Easnadh (Nov 28, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> The books are amazing! I have read both. Can't wait till the third! Elodin (not sure how to spell) is my favorite character. Don't know why, guess I like the weird guys. If anyone wants to discuss this with me just send a PM. I don't want to spoil it for anyone.
> 
> Also is anyone else worried he has to much ground to cover for one novel? He said the third isn't going to be as big as the second. Although he did cover a lot in the second...



Hmm, that sounds intriguing. I might just have a look at the second book soon.


----------



## Sami (Dec 20, 2011)

_My brother gave me 'The name of the wind' to read a while ago and I loved it. Haven't got around to reading the second one yet, but it is definitely on my to do list. _


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Dec 28, 2011)

I've read and put down Name of the Wind. I know this puts me in the minority as most people LOVE it.  The second one I've heard is a bit "slow" and doesn't advance the overall story much.  This is probably a contributing factor as to why I'm not anxious to finish it at this point. But again...I'm in the minority here as many say it is the best thing they have read in years.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 29, 2011)

I loved the book. I read it when it came out and remember thinking it was one of the best fantasy novels I'd read in a long time, so I'm that camp


----------



## mythique890 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm also in the minority, as I got probably 97% of the way through it and never finished.  Not on purpose, I just got busy and felt sort of "meh" towards the book.  I think he turns out great prose, but I didn't like Kvothe much and found his leading lady (can't remember her name) as annoying as all get out.  If I'm going to spend my time and energy on a series that long, I'd much rather start reading "The Way of Kings" by Brandon Sanderson.  I think he's much more original and engaging than Rothfuss.


----------



## Larion (Jan 3, 2012)

Bought the first, couldn't have loved it more, then I bought the second and loved it just as much as the first. The writing style of the author just sucks me in entirely. I LITERALLY could not put either book down for more than an hour  I'd chop off my left arm for a copy of book 3 right now


----------



## xerolee (Jan 11, 2012)

I have seen this book around and sounds similar too Brandon  Sanderson, the reviews on amazon are great might have to give it a go


----------



## Shanatos (Jan 17, 2012)

mythique890 said:


> I'm also in the minority, as I got probably 97% of the way through it and never finished.  Not on purpose, I just got busy and felt sort of "meh" towards the book.  I think he turns out great prose, but I didn't like Kvothe much and found his leading lady (can't remember her name) as annoying as all get out.  If I'm going to spend my time and energy on a series that long, I'd much rather start reading "The Way of Kings" by Brandon Sanderson.  I think he's much more original and engaging than Rothfuss.



This.

I've liked the books, and read them on recommendation of a friend, but Kvothe and Denna could not irritate me more as characters.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually have this book, but I haven't read it yet. Not past the first couple of pages, anyway.

Might give it a go once I get around to getting new glasses. I think my eyesight is related to the reading block I've been having a while now.


----------



## The Din (Jan 22, 2012)

I've read both and found them underwhelming. Sure he's good at prose, but his characters just suck (imo). Who want's to read about a kid who is literally the best in the world at whatever he tries? I know that's a bit of an exaggeration, but only a bit. Then there's the annoying c**k tease and their painfully awkward romance. Everyone else seems pretty 2D and just there to fill in spaces between drawn out scenes of the protagonist doing menial tasks. 

There does seem to be an interesting story hidden under it all, its about the only thing keeping me reading. (Though if I see one more description Quothes fingers dancing along the lute strings, or the audience j**zing in their pants, its going in the fire.)


----------



## Argentum (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this book. Every word he wrote seemed well placed and the sentences flowed nicely. I liked the way the sentences sounded when I read them and the prologue had me sitting back overwhelmed. I've never come across a book that made me so overwhelmed with so little words. I read the first paragraph and actually had to stop to absorb it all. Took me a day to finally finish absorbing the prologue before finally moving on to chapter 1. I felt that his sentence structure and vocabluary and description and the way he moved the story was brilliant. I haven't read the second one yet. I'm waiting for the paperback.


----------



## Neurosis (Jan 25, 2012)

The Name of the Wind is an excellent book in my opinion. The prose is very much above the status quo, as is the story and characters. What really makes it shine, however, is the fact that Rothfuss is just a cool guy, and has cool ideas, and they make you feel cool for reading them. That may not sound eloquent, but it sums it up nicely, I think.

If you are looking for incredible depth, his is good, but not the best--Try M. John Harrison. If you are looking for good prose--go read Gene Wolfe you derp. If you are looking for a good story, The Name of the Wind great, but its not Lord of the Rings. However, for me, the sum of the parts were greater than the whole, and the rule of cool made it an extremely excellent read.


----------



## Janga (Jan 26, 2012)

I found The Name of the Wind a little tedious to get through. As others have mentioned, the prose is excellent and it is a well written story... but the characters are not interesting enough for me. I found myself not caring what happens to them... which translates to not caring to read the second book in the series. I may pick it up one day when my daunting list of books "to-read" is a little smaller.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jan 27, 2012)

I like Kvothe well enough...and am interested in Bast...but Deanna - OMG - what a terrible chraracter. I don't see why anyone would be interested in her. But my biggest problem isn't with the characters...I just haven't been gripped bythe story. It moves a bit slow for my tastes.  Do I think Rothfuss is deserving of his success - absolutely...he is obviously hitting on a number of cylinders that resonate with a large number of people. I can see why people like his books ... as I said it doesn't fit me "like a glove" but there are plenty of people who it does.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't like Deanna much. She has flair, but she just feels like the love interest... I love the magic system. I initally found it confusing, but I had never even heard of sympathy magic and was significantly younger. I like Kvothe, despite what others may say about him being a Gary Stu. Some people are very good at things, simply put. He's smart, it's his wit and curiousity that makes him larger than life.

I have mixed feelings on Kvothe and Bast because they're much like my friend's [Plucifer/Andi] characters. She has a trio; a tricky redhead and a black haired, blue eyed guy who is a demon as a part of that trio. I was so upset when I realized it I haven't picked up the sequel because of it. I'm bitter.


----------

